# Half moon open end wrench



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can buy a half moon OPEN END wrench? I have been looking on the internet for an hour and cannot find one. Similar to this but with open end instead of box end.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You might just have to buy a set of those and make your own by cutting them open. I've been a Machinist/Maintenance Technician/Tool Junkie for 20 years and I've never seen a half moon open end. 

Not saying they don't exist though. 

I've had to "modify" plenty of tools over the years for specific applications. Or just outright make my own.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a good idea I didn't even think of that. What should I use to cut the box end?

Sent from my LG-P999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you have a 4 1/2" grinder with a cutting wheel it ought to do the trick,,,, I have some old tools. I believe my half moons are boxed too. I just may check since you sparked my curiousity......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Have never seen an open one, either, but like alky says, they could be out there.....I agree.....cut-off wheel and you're in business.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The NEXT question is, what do you NEED it for??? Would a crows-foot or something similar work?? I'm curious, now!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know what you're needing such a wrench for, but you might consider getting yourself a set of flare nut wrenches like these:

SK Flare Nut Wrenches and Sets

They're made specifically for working with the flare nuts on tubing fittings. They're open so they will fit over the tubing, but also contact the nut on enough points so there's much less risk of rounding it off.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bear,

I was trying to find the right wrench to install the center bolt on the passenger side head. 

My plan was to get a half moon wrench with an open end since the box end will not fit between the bolt head and the header. The half moon shape would easily curve around behind the header pipe and let me tighten the bolt from the back side.

Anyway, I went to sears today to get a half moon wrench and cutting wheel for my grinder. I was going to just cut the box end and make it an open end. But then I found this.... The perfect header wrench! Its small enough to fit in the space and has a 90 degree angled head to grab the bolt from the back side. Works like a charm.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah - headers. Now I understand.. Congrats on finding what you needed. :cheers

Bear


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I love it when that obscure tool you've been pushing aside in your tool box forever becomes the game saver.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Jtwoods4, try a set of these and you'll never have to worry about loose header bolts again. They are very slick and work great!

Percys Split Lock Header Bolts - Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone know why those are garage sale/discontinued?
Do I need to sell some blood to buy some right now or will they be around other places still?
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Percy's is a division of Taylor Products. I did'nt know this but they are located in Camdenton Mo. (I go camping there lol) anyway, heres thier site link - Taylor Cable Products - Convoluted Tubing and Colored Wire Ties, Ignition Wire Sets, Battery Products, Distributor Components, Spark Plug Wire Sets the other link was for Speedway, maybe they just stopped carrying that line? Just not sure.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, there is no sign of the split lock bolts on their site. I sent an email asking about them. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I posted in the general forum, but yes, Percy's has discontinued the split locks. 

"Russell,

We have a new bolt our “Vibe Lock”, some part numbers a available now. All parts available 10/1/12.



Look for them soon.

Regards,"

Russ


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I used the Stage 8 locking header and collector bolts. But, I couldn't use one on the fourth bolt because the header tube was too close, so I drilled a 7/16 header bolt through the head on two flats. Then I could tighten the bolt with an Allen wrench, then put a cotter pin in one of the holes and bend it so it touches the header pipe To keep it tight.
I had originally got a set of the Stage 8 bolts for Pontiac, but my header flanges are so thick that the bolt only had two or three threads in the head. So I returned them and got a set for BBC, they are longer, plus you get four extra. Fit like a dream.


----------

